
Recursive redirects with AWS Lambda - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2016/11/13/recursive-redirects-with-aws-lambda/
======
asteadman
I did exactly this to in order to use cloudfront signed cookies with
lambda/apigateway. API gateway only allows you to have one set-cookie header
per response, but 3 are required for cloudfront signed cookies. (See thread:
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=205782](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=205782))

UPDATE: Looks like there is a work-around that uses the fact that the set-
cookie header is treated as case-insensitive by the browser but not
apigateway. Genius.

